# 3 Leute zu wenig



## wimpy (7. November 2006)

Nojumper und ich haben ein Winterpokal-Team gegründet und suchen noch 3 weitere Biker.


----------



## nojumper (7. November 2006)

stimmt so gar nicht: Wimpy hat angefangen und ist der Leistungsträger und kreative Part, ich verwalte nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (7. November 2006)

immer auf den kleinen mit den grossen füßen


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. November 2006)

Moin !

Wenns euch nicht stört, dass ich im Winter fast ausschliesslich laufe (zählt ja auch beim WP) und maximal 1 mal/Woche ne Bike-GA-Einheit auf Asphalt einlege wäre ich nicht abgeneigt...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## nojumper (8. November 2006)

hmmm, für mich isses OK, aber ich muss erst noch den Boss (Wimpy) fragen  
Wimpy, is das OK???


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. November 2006)

Salü Wimpy, wie gestern in der PN besprochen. HAbe den Antrag gestellt und bringe schon mal 41 Punkte mit ins Rennen ....
Ei dann hopp, ....
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Pandur (8. November 2006)

Was macht ein Winterpokal-Team?
Noch nie davon gehört

//edit: ach, da oben (ganz oben bei den Threads) stehts ja direkt als Ankündigung.


----------



## nojumper (8. November 2006)

moin popeye...und willkommen im Club 
Deine Punkte haben wir gerade mal vereinnahmt..sprich freigeschaltet  
Noch jemand hier ohne gültigen Fahrschein??


----------



## nojumper (8. November 2006)

@ Pandur: Das sammelt Gummipunkte und darf sie im Frühjahr gegen Gummibärchen eintauschen 
Im Ernst: Da kannst Du einem Team beitreten und gemeinsam Punkte für's Wintertraining sammeln, egal ob Bike, laufen...nur irgendwelche dubiosen asiatischen Kampfsportarten werden leider nicht gezählt 
Wer am Ende der Saison die meisten Punkte gesammelt hat, bekommt die der anderen und darf sie behalten  
guggst Du hier: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> moin popeye...und willkommen im Club
> Deine Punkte haben wir gerade mal vereinnahmt..sprich freigeschaltet
> Noch jemand hier ohne gültigen Fahrschein??




Ei dann hopp TEambär.... oder wer ist aktuell Teamopa ? ;-)
Da muss sich im TEamranking noch ein wenig was tun ;-)


----------



## wimpy (8. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> hmmm, für mich isses OK, aber ich muss erst noch den Boss (Wimpy) fragen
> Wimpy, is das OK???



für mich auch ich würd mal sagen "und ab dafür"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (8. November 2006)

@ cassandra: Der Boss hat sein OK gegeben, also einfach im Team "Die Angstbremser" anmelden und strampeln gehen (oder auch laufen  )

...da war'n es auch schon 4...<träller>


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2006)

Moin !

Mein Antrag iss gestellt, dann schaltet mich mal frei....

Gruss
Sascha *der gerade überlegt, was er die Woche schon gemacht hat*


----------



## wimpy (9. November 2006)

Das muss nojumper machen er ist für die Verwaltung zuständig


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> Das muss nojumper machen er ist für die Verwaltung zuständig


 
Hat Zeit, konnte meine letzte Einheit auch so schon eintragen.
In meinem fast schon biblischen Alter garnicht so einfach sich an Dinge von vorgestern zu erinnern... 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## wimpy (9. November 2006)

Das hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun ich habe gestern abend mein handy in den Kühlschrank gelegt.....


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2006)

hast bestimmt ein altes finnisches NOKIA - die mögen das sogar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (9. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun ich habe gestern abend mein handy in den Kühlschrank gelegt.....



...solange man dich auf der Salami erreichen kann ist's doch ok  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (9. November 2006)




----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2006)

Pellser Lewwerwurschd ?
Von der groben, fettigen (Metzgereifachverkäuferin) ?


----------



## Einheimischer (9. November 2006)

Hört blos auf mit Leberwurst, dass kann hier im Lokalforum ganz schnell ausarten!!! Die virtuelle Ohrfeige von rikman neulich, klingelt immernoch in meinem Gehörgang!  

Grüße.


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. November 2006)

Na so langsam nimmt die Runde Formen an und die Punkte kommen ja auch laaangsam rein ;-) Weiter so Leute ! Find ich ok !


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. November 2006)

Moin !

Kann mich bitte mal wer motivieren heute irgendwas bei dem Sauwetter zu machen   
Das Rad bleibt heute und morgen jedenfalls im Keller - mal sehen wie lange die Füsse beim Laufen trocken bleiben...

Feuchte Grüsse
Sascha


----------



## wimpy (11. November 2006)

ich werde noch ne runde ins schwimmbad gehen(hallenbad)


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. November 2006)

Hallenbad? Heute ? Na dann viel Erfolg dabei, da sind bestimmt nur alte Oma´s im Wasser die Wimpy mit ihren Augen vernaschen werden ... ;-)
@nojumper : schau mal da iss noch jemand, der nen antrag gestellt hat ;-)
bei mir hält der hometrainer oder die rolle her ... Sh**wetter ...
Kannste ja nur ins Ikea fahren


----------



## nojumper (11. November 2006)

es ist vollbracht, unser Team ist komplett  

Als 5er ist Hoppelcar dazugestoßen, auch hier nochmal ein Willkommen!!
Gut, dass hier einige nun das Punktekonto füllen, da kann ich mich faul zurücklehnen und dem Regen beim Fallen zugucken...naja...bevor ich zu Ikea fahre, vielleicht doch lieber nochmal in die Muckibude


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. November 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Kannste ja nur ins Ikea fahren




Ahhhhhhhhh !!!!!
Hoffentlich hat meine Frau das nicht gehört sonst verbringe ich den Rest vom Nachmittag in  Lisdorf   

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Bobbycar - äh sorry - Hoppelcar 
 

Konnte mich eben tatsächlich motivieren 2h zu laufen. Ausser ner handvoll Reitern und mir hat sich wirklich keiner in den Wald verirrt 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (11. November 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhh !!!!!
> Hoffentlich hat meine Frau das nicht gehört sonst verbringe ich den Rest vom Nachmittag in  Lisdorf
> 
> Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Bobbycar - äh sorry - Hoppelcar
> ...



HAbe Lisdorf schon am Morgen hinter mich gebracht.  Da das Team ja nun komplett ist kann die Punktejagd ja beginnen. Heute allerdings nur Indoor. Da jagste ja keinen Hund vor die Tür, ... Oh, Sorry wer hat dich rausgeschickt Sascha?  
Gruß
Alex


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. November 2006)

Wer mich rausgeschickt hat ?
Das schlechte Gewisssen und die Androhung nojumpers sich "faul zurückzulehnen". Irgendjemand muss die Punkte ja einfahren...
Und bevor meine bessere  Hälfte auf dumme Gedanken kommt und doch noch nach Schweden will mach´ich mich besser aus dem Staub.

Davon abgesehen musste ich ja mal irgendwann mit der Vorbereitung für den SB-Marathon anfangen 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. November 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Wer mich rausgeschickt hat ?
> Das schlechte Gewisssen und die Androhung nojumpers sich "faul zurückzulehnen". Irgendjemand muss die Punkte ja einfahren...
> Und bevor meine bessere  Hälfte auf dumme Gedanken kommt und doch noch nach Schweden will mach´ich mich besser aus dem Staub.
> 
> ...



Tja, wer die Lorbeeren einfahren will muss früh anfangen.    Will im kommenden jahr in Mettlach mitfahren ... Also muss ein wenig "Form" her   Mal sehen, ob der WP ein paar "Körnchen" bringt


----------



## Hoppelcar (11. November 2006)

Servus noch mals Leute, schön das wir vollzählig sind und dastehen tun wir auch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich bleib dran aber an Popeye werde ich wohl nicht rankommen. In dem Sinne lassen wirs krachen. Leider wenig Zeit muß noch meine Große anrufen derzeit im Ausland (Stipendium) und die klein muß grad ins Bett. Habe abe schon gecheckt das ich nicht der Teamopa bin ))


----------



## wimpy (12. November 2006)

von mir auch willkommen im team
@popeye im schwimmbad ging es heute es waren nicht soviele rentner ich war gegen mittag 

irgendwie treibt mich dieser winterpokal zu sportlichen aktivitäten die ich normalerweise nicht mache


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> von mir auch willkommen im team
> @popeye im schwimmbad ging es heute es waren nicht soviele rentner ich war gegen mittag
> 
> irgendwie treibt mich dieser winterpokal zu sportlichen aktivitäten die ich normalerweise nicht mache



na dann bin ich ja  zufrieden, das du weiter punkte sammeln kannst und nicht dem "älteren fraulichen semester" auf den leim gegangen bist  

aktivität ist doch voll ok, konnte ja auch die erste woche gut punkten. mal sehen wie es die arbeit weiter zuläßt ... ob ich diese woche auch so ran kann ? ?? ?


----------



## CassandraComplx (12. November 2006)

Moin Mädels !

Komme gerade frisch geduscht (und weiteren 4 Laufpünktchen) aus´m Bad.
Hätte mich zwar bei dem (noch) sonnigen Wetter auch gerne aufs Rad geschwungen aber die weitere Tagesplanung meiner beiden Hühner lässt ein Radtraining nicht zu  Und eben wars mir doch noch zu feucht auf der Strasse (ja ich weiss - Weichei  )
Jetzt gehts zuerst zu den Schwiegereltern Mittagessen und danach wollen die beiden noch unbedingt nach SB shoppen - ich hasse verkaufsoffene Sonntage...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. November 2006)

So, meinen Beitrag habe ich ohne Wasser von oben, jedoch mit viel Batsch von unten beigetragen.... Jetzt schmeckt´s Bier besser ;-) 
@Wimpy: schon wieder nüchtern ?


----------



## wimpy (12. November 2006)

ja   das nächste mal gehe ich besser 20 std biken danach wird es mir nicht so schlecht gehen wie heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (12. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> ja   das nächste mal gehe ich besser 20 std biken danach wird es mir nicht so schlecht gehen wie heute



Wer kenner trinkt , iss kenner   
Hauptsach das Zeug bleibt drin


----------



## nojumper (12. November 2006)

Hmm, irgendwie hörte sich das aber nicht so an


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie hörte sich das aber nicht so an



Meinste er iss´n biss´l angeschlagen ?


----------



## wimpy (12. November 2006)

alles was geld gekostet hatt bleibt drin


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2006)

Moin !

@Wimpy
Wie gehts  ?
Hab heute morgen auch nen leichten Kater, musste gestern Abend noch unbedingt ne Flasche von meinem Lieblingsitaliener killen  

Habt ihr euch mal das Teamranking reingezogen ?
Wir kratzen tatsächlich an der Top10 - und waren sogar mal drin....
Hoffentlich macht Rikman keine Dopingkontrollen oder (noch schlimmer) Alkoholtests 

Bei mir ist heute wohl extremcouching angesagt, maximal etwas Ergometer-Training im Keller wenn was gutes in der Glotze kommt.

Gruss
Sascha *bitte nicht so laut schreiben - Danke*


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. November 2006)

Na für die Top Ten benötigen wir noch ein paar Pünktchen.
Also mach ne Alkoholverdunstungsstunde im Keller ;-)
Kannst ja die Tür für ne Frischluftzufuhr offen lassen :-D

Aber nur die Ruhe ... die Top 10 kommen schon noch ...

Gute Besserung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (13. November 2006)

ch bin gerade mit dem bike von der arbeit gekommen und so richtig nass geworden 

@CassandraComplx wenn wir zwei so weiter machen können wir beim winterpokal
im jack daniels forum mitmachen


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> ch bin gerade mit dem bike von der arbeit gekommen und so richtig nass geworden
> 
> @CassandraComplx wenn wir zwei so weiter machen können wir beim winterpokal
> im jack daniels forum mitmachen


 
...da war ich gerade in der Mittagspause  - ohne Schirm (weils den ganzen Morgen ja gehalten hat  )
Vielleicht sollten wir im nächsten Jahr darüber nachdenken, den Teamnamen unseren Trinkgewohnheiten anzupassen:
"die Bierleichen", "die Schnapsdrosseln" oder "Katerbiker"
Natürlich mit entspr. Aufnahmetest  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Hoppelcar (13. November 2006)

Klasse wimpy, zu der Zeit bin ich gerade auf Arbeit gefahren (auch batschnaß). Regen hilft beim Wachstum bist doch noch jung und ich 1,93 ;O)


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2006)

Hoppelcar schrieb:


> Klasse wimpy, zu der Zeit bin ich gerade auf Arbeit gefahren (auch batschnaß). Regen hilft beim Wachstum bist doch noch jung und ich 1,93 ;O)


 
Im ernst ?
Da muss ich mal gleich meine Frau in den Garten stellen - die iss nur 1,50  

Gruss
Sascha *Aspirin iss ne klasse Erfindung*


----------



## Hoppelcar (13. November 2006)

Servus Sascha,
Mein großes Kind ist 1,82 und mein Kleine 7 Jahre und 1,46. Du meinst schon Deine Frau oder...?


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2006)

Jipp !
Ich bin 1,85 und meine bessere Hälfte 1,50
Unsere Kleine ist 6 und dürfte so knapp unter 1,30 sein (zählt eigentlich zu den grössten Mädels in der Klasse), kommt also wohl eher nach mir 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Hoppelcar (13. November 2006)

Hi Sascha,
machst Du heute noch ein paar Punkte? Bin erst gegen 21:00 wieder zu hause also bei mir eher nicht.
Gegens Stochern (Nordic Walking) ist grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden bloß was manche da mit ihren Seckerln veranstalten tut mir bei reiner Betrachtung weh. Bleib dran und ciao der Carsten


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2006)

Hoppelcar schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> machst Du heute noch ein paar Punkte?


 
Wenn dann indoor... 
Hab im Keller noch'n alter Ergo stehen, den ich mir vor längerer Zeit mal umgebaut habe. Den erwecke ich mal wieder von den Toten.
In gleichen Raum steht noch'n Fernseher, wollte immer schon mal während CSI ne Runde biken  
Wenn ich mir eure Punkte so ansehe, bleibt mir glaub ich nix anderes übrig, als meine Sigma-Funzel zu suchen und auch mal mit'm Rad zu Arbeit zu fahren, mache ich sonst nur im Sommer.
Und das morgens um 5.30  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## nojumper (13. November 2006)

Kinder Kinder, wenn ich Euch so zuschaue....... 
Ich fürchte langsam, dass ich Euch bei der Punktejagd eher behindere, solche Trainingsumfänge sind bei mir aber leider berufs- und gesundheitsbedingt unmöglich zu machen (bike momentan eher als Reha-Maßnahme  ...hoffe ja immer noch, dass die Krankenkasse das bezuschusst  )
Werd' mir trotzdem alle Mühe geben


----------



## wimpy (13. November 2006)

5:30?? langschläfer  ich fahr morgens etwas früher los so gegen 4:00

das mit dem wachsen im regen lass ich mal lieber meine 185 reichen mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelcar (13. November 2006)

Der Herrgott sprach es werde Licht,
bin jetzt von Sigma Mirage auf  B&M Ixon umgestiegen "" TOP "". bei /www.bike-components.de für 45,00 Oggen ohne Akkus und Ladegerät.


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2006)

Hoppelcar schrieb:


> Der Herrgott sprach es werde Licht,
> bin jetzt von Sigma Mirage auf  B&M Ixon umgestiegen "" TOP "". bei /www.bike-components.de für 45,00 Oggen ohne Akkus und Ladegerät.



Wäre froh, ich hätte ne Mirage  
Hab ne lausige "cubelight", also eher was zum "gesehen werden" bei einsetzender Dunkelheit oder Morgengrauen  
Für den kurzen Part aufm unbeleuchteten Radweg gehts aber - man darf halt nur so schnell fahren wie  man sieht  

Und sag nicht Langschläfer zu mir Wimpy, bin da ja immerhin schon seit 4.35 aufn Beinen (oder allen Vieren wie heute morgen...)  

Ach ja: Der CSI-Bikesession seht nix im Wege: Ergo tuts noch, Fernseher läuft auch muss nur noch meiner Frau beibringen, dass ich nach dem Abendessen ein paar Treppen tiefer zu finden bin.
Kommt heute eigentlich "Miami" oder "New York"  

@Nojumper 
Keine Bange, bist ja immer noch vor mir....

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. November 2006)

N´abend in die Runde .... aha, alles wieder halbwegs nüchtern an Bord , gröhl ....
Na kann heute nicht allzuviel Punkte beisteuern, kaum Zeit während dem Dienst ... aber muss ja net immer volle Pulle sein ;-)
Ggf. noch ne Runde während CSI ? na mal sehen, das Ergo funzt ja auch noch bei mir ;-)


----------



## wimpy (13. November 2006)

ich hab ne sigma evo-x mit 2 akkus die 5 watt am lenker und die 10 watt am helm macht zwar schon etwas licht aber im wald wenn es richtig dunkel ist reicht mir das auch nicht mehr so ganz aus(bin etwas nachtblind)


----------



## popeye_mzg (13. November 2006)

Nur ne Sigma Cubelight hat .... die Funzel reicht für mich... fahr gerne nach Gefühl :-D
Sorry, konnte heute nicht so viel Punkte bringen ... F$$$ - Wetter ... und weniger Zeit als vergangene Woche :-(
Aber back to Light: die reicht um an der Saar zu fahren ... ;-) MZG - SLS - MZG ;-)


----------



## CassandraComplx (14. November 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> die reicht um an der Saar zu fahren ... ;-) MZG - SLS - MZG ;-)


 
Morgääääääähhhhhn !

Iss die Route z.Zt komplett fahrbar oder wird dort auch gebaut ?
Bin die letzten Monate meistens zwischen SB und Saargemünd (öfters auch weiter) unterwegs, gerade im Bereich SB wird aber ständig gebaut, da wär' ich Freitag fast von ner Kabeltrommel erschlagen worden  . In VK war letzten Sommer auch Dauerbaustelle (von dem Brückenbau bei Lisdorf ganz zu schweigen  )
Nerven die Kappesbauern zwischen SLS und Lisdorf eigentlich immer noch mit ihren Rasensprengern  . Bin da schon öfters nachgemacht worden  

Gruss
Sascha *der heute noch ne Stunde läuft und abends wieder in den Keller säuft ääääähhh geht*


----------



## Hoppelcar (14. November 2006)

Bin heute etwas hastig bei der Firma um die Ecke gebogen und dank Vollbremsung Kollission mit Auto entgangen. Den sein Gesicht hättet ihr mal sehen sollen, sein heiligs Bleche so zu gefährten. War aber selbst noch ein bißchen vom laufen fertig. Hey Wimpy mach deinem Ruf keine Ehre der Baum steht länger, also langsam im dunklen Wald wir brauchen Dich.


----------



## popeye_mzg (14. November 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Morgääääääähhhhhn !
> 
> Iss die Route z.Zt komplett fahrbar oder wird dort auch gebaut ?
> Bin die letzten Monate meistens zwischen SB und Saargemünd (öfters auch weiter) unterwegs, gerade im Bereich SB wird aber ständig gebaut, da wär' ich Freitag fast von ner Kabeltrommel erschlagen worden  . In VK war letzten Sommer auch Dauerbaustelle (von dem Brückenbau bei Lisdorf ganz zu schweigen  )
> ...



Also in der Richtung bis SLS ist kaum was ... Kappesbauern? Keine gesehen, bin zu schnell, lol
Fahre meist bis SLS uns dann wieder Retour in Richtung Mettlach. Aber ansonsten lieber im Wald rund um MZG und RI Losheim / Mettlach ...


----------



## CassandraComplx (14. November 2006)

Ist von dir aus kurz hinter SLS, bei der Stahlrohrbrücke Höhe Lisdorf.
Dort stehen (zumindest im Sommer) riesige Rasensprenger, die alles nass machen ausser den Feldern  

Mache mein GA-Training mittlerweile fast ausschliesslich an der Saar.
Auf der Strasse isses mir die letzten Jahre zu gefährlich geworden, hatte einige unschöne Erlebnisse und man soll sein Glück ja nicht überstrapazieren
 

Im Wald fahr ich just for fun - der Weg ist das Ziel  

Gruss
Sascha *der heute 2mal duschen muss*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (15. November 2006)

Hi Leute,
also um uns in den Top 10 festzusetzen, müssen wir mal einen kleinen Schub haben. ;-)
BEkommen wir das hin ? 
Gruß
Alex


----------



## wimpy (15. November 2006)

wir sind doch schon auf platz 10 ich habe dafür heute meine gesundheit 2 speichen und ein ventil geopfert.und das war erst der materialschaden.
evtl. rippe geprellt bein verballert das war dann der personenschaden.


----------



## popeye_mzg (15. November 2006)

Wie haste denn das hinbekommen?
Müssen wir dir für Weihnachten etwa Stützräder kaufen ? LÖL
Sorry, aber mein Humor geht mal wieder mit mir durch ....
Gruß
Alex

Mit Top 10 meinte ich ja auch "festsetzen" nicht noch von der Saarconnection eingeholt werden ;-) 
Die sind uns ziemlich im Nacken ... Smile


----------



## CassandraComplx (16. November 2006)

Moin !

Werde heute wohl nochmal die Heimfahrt etwas erweitern (ein MUSS bei dem Wetter  )
Morgen geht bei mir garnix - wir bekommen ne neue Küche und da muss man jederzeit ein Auge auf den Monteuren haben  
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter übers WE, die kleine wird morgen zur Oma abgeschoben, dann kann ich stundenlang ohne schlechtes Gewissen die Wälder unsicher machen  

@Wimpy
gute Besserung !

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## wimpy (16. November 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wie haste denn das hinbekommen?
> Müssen wir dir für Weihnachten etwa Stützräder kaufen ? LÖL
> Sorry, aber mein Humor geht mal wieder mit mir durch ....
> Gruß
> ...





aber bitte stützräder mit federung 

bin zur arbeit gefahren und war etwas spät dran,und bei uns hinter der firma ist ein kleiner abhang den bin ich runtergefahren so gegen ende hat sich ein ast in meinem vorderrad eingeklemmt mir die speiche und das ventil abgerissen ,was dann zu einem abstieg über den lenker führte,nachdem ich auf dem lenker eingeschlagen bin hat mich die wiese gebremst  diagnose vom arzt 2 rippen geprellt (zum glück) wenn es am samstag nicht mehr so weh tut wer ich mich wieder in den wald stürzen


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2006)

Na da haste dich ja gaaaaaanz doll abgelegt :-(
Aber Prellung iss noch bescheidener als Bruch der Rippen, kann ein Lied davon singen ....
Dann pfleg dich mal, wir reißen dich raus :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (16. November 2006)

Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich den Heimweg etwas verlängern WOLLTE ?
Sitze immer noch im Büro (SAP-Berater können ja soooooo nerven) und werde wohl eher den direktem Aufstieg nach Riegelsberg wählen also maximal 3 Punkte 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich den Heimweg etwas verlängern WOLLTE ?
> Sitze immer noch im Büro (SAP-Berater können ja soooooo nerven) und werde wohl eher den direktem Aufstieg nach Riegelsberg wählen also maximal 3 Punkte
> 
> Gruss
> Sascha



SAP :kotz: soll ich auch irgendwann mal kriegen ....
na dann eben nur 3 punkte, besser als nix ;-)
aber hast recht gehabt, geiles wetter war´s


----------



## CassandraComplx (16. November 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> aber hast recht gehabt, geiles wetter war´s


 
...jaja - mach mir noch die Nase lang 

vor allem stand ne Heimfahrt bei Dunkelheit überhaupt nicht im Lastenheft.
Keinen Schimmer ob die Funzel so lange hält


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ...jaja - mach mir noch die Nase lang
> 
> vor allem stand ne Heimfahrt bei Dunkelheit überhaupt nicht im Lastenheft.
> Keinen Schimmer ob die Funzel so lange hält




Na wenn se nicht hält, grins ... einfach vortasten ;-)


----------



## nojumper (16. November 2006)

mach nur langsam, es geht ja um Zeit, nicht um Kilo- oder Höhenmeter


----------



## CassandraComplx (16. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> mach nur langsam, es geht ja um Zeit, nicht um Kilo- oder Höhenmeter


 

toll - gibt aber maximal 2 Punkte  

alternative Sportarten: Rad heimschieben....


----------



## popeye_mzg (16. November 2006)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> toll - gibt aber maximal 2 Punkte
> 
> alternative Sportarten: Rad heimschieben....



na dann kehr doch noch in ner kneipe ein und wenn du richtig getankt hast, dann kann es sogar doppelt zählen ;-)


----------



## nojumper (19. November 2006)

Kinder, Ihr ahnt gar nicht, was dieser Winterpokal für seltsame Folgen hat: Über 5 Stunden heute im strömenden Regen unterwegs gewesen (ok, hätte ich mich in Frankreich nicht verfahren, wären's nur 4 geworden   ) Erst Straße, dann Gelände (inlusive Uhu-Brunnen und Hamster-Downhill  ) und dann an Blies und Saar zurück...die Radwege haben mir gehört..zwischen Homburg, Lautzkirchen bis nach Saarbrücken nur einen einzigen Radler gesehen (plus 'ne Oma im Regencape auf'm Hollandrad  )
Jetzt bin ich völlig durchgefrohren, hab schrumplige Hände und Füße aber 'n breites Grinsen im Gesicht  
Hoffe, Ihr wisst dieses Opfer zu würdigen


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. November 2006)

Na nicht schlecht Herr Specht. War aber auch nicht untätig, wie du sehen kannst .... Wo ist der Rest? Trainingsfaul ? *Smile*


----------



## nojumper (19. November 2006)

nööö, nur wasserscheu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (19. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> nööö, nur wasserscheu



Schlechtes Wetter gibt´s nicht, nur schlechte Kleidung !


----------



## CassandraComplx (20. November 2006)

Morgääähhhn !!!

Nö, bin nicht wasserscheu - hatte nur am Wochenende mal wieder IBC-freie Zeit  und habe mich dem Training (und meiner neuen Küche...) gewidmet !
Samstags (war bereits um 8.30 aufm Rad) hätte ichs sogar fast trocken heim geschafft (an der Stelle mal wieder ein  an die Wettervorhersage, sollte eigentlich bis zur Mittagszeit trocken bleiben.)
Sonntag bin dann richtig nass geworden. Trotz Regenjacke und Gorezeugs drunter hab ich mir beim Laufen beide Brustwarzen aufgerieben, ist jetzt ne richtig schöne Kruste drauf 

Wird schon wieder 
Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Hoppelcar (20. November 2006)

So wie dem Sascha gings mir letztens auch, ekelhaft mit aufgeriebenen Brustwarzen zu duschen. Bin dato beim Laufen abgeklebt. Sorry habe mein Tief, der ganze Hals verrotzt und schlapp, Beine tun ohne Ende Weh. Heute ausnahmsweise mal mit meinem Auto auf Arbeit gefahren.

@Wimpy, wünsche Dir gute Besserung


----------



## wimpy (20. November 2006)

bin krankgeschrieben und meine hand ist geschient.
 naja so traurig bin ich darüber auch nicht sonst wäre ich gestern bei dem wetter bestimmt auch noch gefahren,aber mein arzt meint ab samstag darf ich vieleicht wieder aufs rad


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. November 2006)

Na dann mal gute Besserung an alle Leidenden  Saarconnection hat uns leider schon eingeholt ... :-(
Bis denne, ich habe heute auch mal Trainingsfrei, morgen auch dank umfangreicher Impfungen ... 
So long,
Alex


----------



## wimpy (20. November 2006)

ab nächster woche holen wir wieder auf,ich habe noch eine ganze woche zum nachholen


----------



## Hoppelcar (22. November 2006)

Servus Zusammen, was ist los wir sacken ab.  Wimpy ist klar, sonst bin ich anscheinend der einzigste der sich stundenlang bei Regen und Dunkelheit Fahrradwäsche on road macht. War erst im Gelände bin dann aber auf festen Grund gewechselt. Berghoch Brille beschlagen  bergab halbblind . Fährste zu langsam wird die Brille nicht frei, fährste schnell haste das Risiko zu wenig zu sehen (zumindest anfangs). Nix für ungut war trotzdem ne super Runde.


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. November 2006)

Moin !

Ich lass z.Zt. mal wieder das Weichei raushängen. Wird mir langsam zu kalt um mit dem Bike ins Büro zu fahren 
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich die Woche die Spätschicht im Rechenzentrum habe und nicht vor 1800 @home bin.
Ausser ne kurzen Laufeinlage vorm Abendessen oder etwas Ergo-Training wenn meine Tochter im Bett liegt geht da nix mehr.
Meine Frau ist jetzt schon genervt, weil ich ständig im Keller bin.
Spricht eigentlich was dagegen, den Ergo (hätte auch noch ein gutes Laufband im Keller  ) ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen ? Müsste sich meine bessere Hälfte halt nen neuen Platz für die Bügelsession suchen...
Könnte aber auch schnell ne Scheidung draus werden 

Gruss
Sascha *bald zweistellig...*


----------



## Hoppelcar (22. November 2006)

Hey Sascha, da sagste was. Bei mir das gleiche in grün. Seit meine Große in Polen (Schülerstipendium) ist, habe ich die alleinige Aufsichtspflicht für meine Kleine (bald 8 Jahre). Meine Frau arbeitet Wechselschicht zu mir, d.h. entweder Sie oder ich sind erst gegen 21:00 zu hause. Daher bin ich eingefleischter Dunkelfahrer. Freue mich immer auf Stealth-Räder  die man mangels Beleuchtung und zum Teil nicht mal Reflektoren erst in letzter Minute erkannt. SAP ist teils schon unlogisch daher von mir nur wenns sein muß genutzt, Du hast jeden Tag SAP an der Backe?

Ciao Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (22. November 2006)

Was soll ich sagen: 
Über ein Dutzend SAP-Systeme, 100Win-Server mir irgendwelchen Anwendungen und'n alter IBM Grossrechner wollen halt betreut werden.
Deshalb gönne ich mir die IT-freie Zeit am Wochenende, sehe das als Beruf und nicht als Berufung 
Radelt deine Frau auch oder teilt sie die Abneigung meiner besseren Hälft  ?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Hoppelcar (22. November 2006)

Meine Süße ist der geborene Eisdielenradler, anderweiteitig konnte ich sie noch nicht motivieren. Gelegentlich noch wenn ich laufe, das wars aber dann schon. Habe im Bikemarkt ein Corratec mit XTR für 999,00 gesehen. Was hälst denn Du von dem Teil. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=28716&sort=1&cat=4&page=1


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. November 2006)

Wenns Dir von der Grösse passt würde ich zuschlagen !
Was wiegst Du ? Die Skareb ist nicht gerade sehr steif, kann auch sein, dass Du noch ne andere Stahlfeder verbauen musst.
Die Standard ist vielen 75kg-Fahrern schon zu weich.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## nojumper (22. November 2006)

moin Jungs , 

sorry, aber viel mehr Punkte sammeln ist bei mir momentan leider nicht drin. Zu viel Arbeit und zu viel Stress mit der Bandscheibe (eigentlich bike ich momentan als Reha ) lassen mich das bisschen Freizeit eher bei der Krankengymnastik und in der Mucki-Bude verbringen  
Dafür hab' ich mir jetzt mal 'n Rollentrainer bei eB ergattert, der hoffentlich Anfang nächster Woche kommt, dann gibt's auch wieder mehr Punkte.
Solange müsst Ihr halt die Nacht durchfahren


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. November 2006)

machen wir - keine Bange !
Du trägst doch hoffentlich deine Krankengymnastik als Alternativsportart ein  oder


----------



## nojumper (22. November 2006)

näää, nur die Mucki-Bude  
Ich fänd's schon unverschämt, die E-Therapie oder Massagen oder die Invaliden-Übungen als Sport zu bezeichnen. Bei der Sprechstunden-Hilfe wär das was anderes, aber die lässt mich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelcar (22. November 2006)

Trotz einiger Ausfälle stehen wir doch super da. Wer krank ist an dieser Stelle nochmals gute Besserung. Leider noch aweng zu tun und fahre dann im Dunkeln wieder hemm.


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. November 2006)

LOL, na dann wäre der Zusatz "Invaliden" beim Teamnamen doch noch treffend. Meine Bandscheiben meckern auch, trotz Kraftraum :-(
Aber dafür war ich mal wieder Biken ;-)
Gruß an Alle, 
Alex

P.S. Bei dem Corratec würde ich auch zuschlagen, ne andere Gabel rein und gut wär´s ;-)


----------



## Hoppelcar (23. November 2006)

Against Corratec
Fazit nach reiflicher Überlegung: Rahmengeometrie überzeugt mich nicht. Werde wohl beim klassischen Diamantrahmen bleiben, außerdem fressen mich zur Zeit andere Kosten auf. 
Danke erst mal und weiterhin frohes Schaffen, der Carsten aus N


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. November 2006)

Salü Leute, 
Wochenende, na dann mal ran an den Speck. Wir sind "nur" ;-) noch 2. Team im Saarland. Glückwunsch denen, die schon "3"-stellig sind. Den "Invaliden" weiterhin "Gute Besserung".
Happy Trails .... mache heute nix mehr ;-)


----------



## nojumper (25. November 2006)

so, endlich ist meine Rolle da  
Hab schon mal 'n bissl mit gespielt und immerhin schon mal 'n Stündchen geschafft...der Winter kann kommen


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> so, endlich ist meine Rolle da
> Hab schon mal 'n bissl mit gespielt und immerhin schon mal 'n Stündchen geschafft...der Winter kann kommen




Wie Malle ? ..... Das musst du deinem Team mal erklären ....


----------



## nojumper (25. November 2006)

<grins> naja...virtuelles Malle halt  
Hab günstig nenTacx 1900 bekommen, mit PC-Software. Jetzt häng' ich zwar noch länger vorm PC, aber irgendwie isses schon was anderes


----------



## popeye_mzg (25. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> <grins> naja...virtuelles Malle halt
> Hab günstig nenTacx 1900 bekommen, mit PC-Software. Jetzt häng' ich zwar noch länger vorm PC, aber irgendwie isses schon was anderes




Aha, virtuelles Malle ... LOL .... Wimpy und ich kommen mal vorbei ... lol. Gibt´s da auch REALES ??? 
lg


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. November 2006)

Hi Leute, gut aufgeholt. Morgen mache ich absolut und 100 % NIX !
Wenn gut geht, werde ich erst wieder am Donnerstag Punkte beisteuern können .... , wie geasgt, ... WENN ! ;-)


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. November 2006)

Hab die Woche & die nächste Frühschicht - da kann ich nachmittags noch ein paar Pünktchen beisteuern.
Ach ja: Wir sind wohl "nur" die Nummer 3 von der Saar.
"Bike Aid" besteht auch zum Teil aus Saarlänner...

@Wimpy
Wieder fit ?

@Saarlänner
Vielleicht könnte man ja mal ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt machen ?
Von mir aus an der Saar entlang bis MZG zu Popeye oder irgendwo auf halbem Weg treffen

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (28. November 2006)

ich bin zu 90% fit und biken geht auch schon wieder


----------



## zeitweiser (28. November 2006)

Bike Aid besteht nur aus Saarländern und fährt hauptsächlich Nachts
Shine on


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. November 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bike Aid ... fährt hauptsächlich Nachts


 
das iss ja mal voll unfair


----------



## Wiseman (28. November 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bike Aid besteht nur aus Saarländern und fährt hauptsächlich Nachts
> Shine on


Ein Nightride wäre mal wieder was, obwohl ich befürchte, dass meine Lampe nach 4 Punkten schlapp macht 

Ansonsten bin ich für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu haben. Sagt an was ihr machen wollt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Hoppelcar (28. November 2006)

Hey Leute unser Alex, alias Popeye_mzg wird heut 40.  Dazu meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Werde mit 40 wohl nicht so fit sein wie Du. Bin halt spät zur Vernunft gekommen. Was geht so machst Du big Party ? 
Ciao der Carsten


----------



## CassandraComplx (28. November 2006)

Hey - auch von mir ALLES GUTE !!!!!!
Das iss aber kein Grund die Woche zu pausieren


----------



## Wiseman (28. November 2006)

Doch doch, der kann ruhig eine Woche pausieren, damit mal wieder chancengleichheit besteht, aber ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## chris84 (28. November 2006)

was les ich da? saarländische Bike Tour? na da bin ich dabei!  

mach mal einer nen neuen Tread dazu auf! es wär auch mal wieder zeit für en Haldennightride!


----------



## wimpy (28. November 2006)

von mir auch alles gute zum 40.  und trink nicht so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (28. November 2006)

Alex (immer diese Jungspunde hier  )
@Wimpy: Schön, dass Du wieder lebst!! Meinst Du, Du packst Donnerstag?


----------



## wimpy (29. November 2006)

ich war diese woche schon 2 mal etwas länger fahren und es ging ganz gut,da bin ich morgen ganz zuversichtlich das ich fahren kann 

mit jungspund fühl ich mich nicht angesprochen  ich gehe auch schon auf die 30 zu


----------



## nojumper (30. November 2006)

pfffff.....Kinder.....


----------



## wimpy (30. November 2006)

die "saarconection" wird mir langsam echt unheimlich die haben ganz schön aufgeholt ich glaube am wochenende muss ich 48 stunden am stück fahren um aufzuholen


----------



## 007ike (30. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> die "saarconection" wird mir langsam echt unheimlich d...................



.................mir auch....................


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. November 2006)

Salü Leute, melde mich mit neuem Lebensalter und einer "Fräck" im höchsten Grad zurück. Das müssen die negativen Schwingungen von Wiseman sein ...Zwinker
Mir tut alles weh, Nase läuft .... also volles Programm.
Versuche mich aber am WE auf den Heimtrainer zu schwingen ... Promise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (30. November 2006)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Salü Leute, melde mich mit neuem Lebensalter und einer "Fräck" im höchsten Grad zurück. Das müssen die negativen Schwingungen von Wiseman sein ...Zwinker
> Mir tut alles weh, Nase läuft .... also volles Programm.
> Versuche mich aber am WE auf den Heimtrainer zu schwingen ... Promise.


 *Voodoo-Puppe versteck* Ich war's nicht


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. November 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> Doch doch, der kann ruhig eine Woche pausieren, damit mal wieder chancengleichheit besteht, aber ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Doch, doch ... daher muss das kommen .. Das Unheil aus der Landeshauptstadt   
Aber passt schon, war schon lange nicht mehr krank ... 
Da kommt der Mist mal "hoffentlich" raus ... was ich momentan doch ab und zu nicht so recht glaube ...
Aber der Rest des Team´s reißt mich raus , oder ?


----------



## wimpy (30. November 2006)

na klar  und von mir noch gute besserung kurier dich aus ab 40 ist ne erkältung nicht mehr so leicht zu verkraften


----------



## popeye_mzg (30. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> na klar  und von mir noch gute besserung kurier dich aus ab 40 ist ne erkältung nicht mehr so leicht zu verkraften



Immer die "schei§§"     Jungspunde ... lol
Schimmelpilz auf deinem Sattel sollst du bekommen :-D   
Schön, das du wieder fahren kannst Wimpy


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Januar 2007)

Moin ihr Luschen !

Ihr habt defintiv die falschen Vorsätze fürs Neue Jahr gewählt...  
Anstatt mehr wollt ihr wohl weniger trainieren  
Los raus in den Dreck !!!!!!

Grüsse aus dem warmen Büro
Sascha


----------



## Hoppelcar (5. Januar 2007)

Genau wir sind so mies einfach zum :kotz: , kann mich noch an Sprüche zu top ten erinnern. Bei mir kleine Schaffenspause bin aber bald wieder voll dabei. Kann diese Woche erst 21:00 loslegen oder muss mit meiner Kleinen deelen da die nicht gern allein bleibt (...ich sags Mama)


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Januar 2007)

Jeder so, wie er kann !!   
Also nicht immer gleich rumhupen  
Kommt schon wieder alles in die Gänge .....


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Januar 2007)

Wie's ausschaut bleibt uns die etwas erhöhte Luftfeuchte auch in der nächsten Woche erhalten 
Ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken mir Fahrrad-Garagen für meine Bikes zuzulegen: Das kleine Schwarze hat mittlerweile schon ne dünne Staubschicht angesetzt


----------



## chris84 (5. Januar 2007)

und ich spiele langsam mit dem gedanken mit hier en Dach übers Gelände zu bauen und nen MTB-Parcours darunter  


das wetter is im moment echt zum kotzen!


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Januar 2007)

Hey, einfach wo es möglich ist die Regenpausen nutzen  
Ich hasse auch das Wasser von oben, Dreck von unten iss mir relativ Latte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Januar 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Hey, einfach wo es möglich ist die Regenpausen nutzen


 
Gut gesagt  
Da sitz ich meistens vor 2 TFT's und/oder muss mich um dämliche User kümmern  
Sobald sich der Feierabend nähert (wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: es hat gerade wieder angefangen  ) geht der Rotz von oben wieder los...

Vielleicht morgen....
Wenn nicht schaue ich mir Biathlon in Oberhof von ERGO aus an  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (5. Januar 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Gut gesagt
> Da sitz ich meistens vor 2 TFT's und/oder muss mich um dämliche User kümmern
> Sobald sich der Feierabend nähert (wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: es hat gerade wieder angefangen  ) geht der Rotz von oben wieder los...
> 
> ...


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Januar 2007)

Kraftwerk ?
In welcher Branche arbeitest Du (gerne per PN)


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Januar 2007)

Hört dieses Schei$$wetter überhaupt nochmal auf ? 
Da macht es ja echt keinen Spaß mehr .... noch nicht mal aufm Ergo :-(


----------



## nojumper (18. Januar 2007)

moin zusammen
@ popeye: von wegen aufhören, jetzt geht's erst richtig los:kotz: 
Muss mich erst mal für meine weitgehende Winterpokal-Abstinenz entschuldigen, geht im Moment leider nicht anders  
Aber warum ich eigentlich schreibe: Hat irgend jemand was von Wimpy gehört? Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen


----------



## CassandraComplx (19. Januar 2007)

Moin !

Wimpy war heute um 8.09 Uhr im Forum aktiv...

Ich tippe mal auf:


----------



## nojumper (19. Januar 2007)

Danke , imerhin lebt er noch


----------



## wimpy (20. Januar 2007)

ne wimpy lebt!!!

bin seit 4 wochen gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen  aber werde bald wieder fit sein


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Februar 2007)

Jungs, jetzt wird´s aber mal Zeit ans Training zu denken!Was iss´n los mit euch?
Keine Lust oder was ???
Strengt euch mal an ;-) :-D
Ab in die Sonne des Saarlands und Punkte einfahren !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (5. Februar 2007)

Moin !

Samstag hab ich ne kleine Saarlandrundfahrt mit kurzem Kuchen-Stopp bei den Schwiegereltern gemacht. War schön zu fahren, trotz gefühlten 100% Gegenwind und ziemlich viel Verkehr & Baustellen zwischen VK und SLS 
Sonntag hätte ich mich beinahe mit nem "Baumschubser" angelegt 
Ich sehe ja ein, dass man nach dem Strum angeknackste Bäume & Äste entfernen muss. Aber Sonntags ... ??? 
Mitten auf ner Waldautobahn stand dieses riesige grüne "ich fäll' nen Baum schnippel die Äste und pell die Rinde ab" Monster und blockierte den ganzen Weg.
Ich hab 3min. (gefühlt warens eher 15min.) dahinter gestanden, bis mich der Fahrer mal bemerkt hatte 

leicht genervte Grüsse
Sascha


----------



## Hoppelcar (16. Februar 2007)

Acuh bei mir wars in letzter Zeit nicht so prall, habe mir einen neuen Stadtflitzer gebastelt. Der Wille ist da ...


----------



## nojumper (16. Februar 2007)

tut mir leid Jungs, bei mir siehts im Mom mau aus. Zusätzlich zur Bandscheibe unten macht jetzt noch eine in der HWS Ärger, also entweder ich kauf' mir 'n Hollandrad (wo man schön aufrecht drauf sitzt) oder ich werd noch kürzer treten müssen in nächster Zeit   Und das bei DEM Wetter


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. März 2007)

Salü, melde mich mal vom Lehrgang zurück und muss mit erschrecken feststellen, da das Team ja doch im Endspurt stark abgebaut hat ;-)
Was iss´n los ? Keine Böcke mehr , oder hat das Wetter euch krankheitsmäßig so stark erfasst ? 
Gruß 
Poppy


----------



## wimpy (19. März 2007)

na dann wilkommen zu hause.. 

ich bin seit anfang dezember ständig erkältet war am donnerstag bei schönem wetter ne runde drehen und bin seit samstag wieder krank.... 
zum kotzen ist das


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. März 2007)

LOL, zu wenig (Hartgas) getrunken Chris ? Bist ganz schön am schwächeln ;-) Wie siehts aus mit Orscholz ? Sehen wir uns da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelcar (27. März 2007)

Also Leutz in dem Sinne verabschiede ich mich. Am 22.04. gehen wieder die RTF´s vom Mittelfrankencup los und wenns klappt noch ein kleiner Triatlon (nur Sprintdistanz). Unfallfreie Fahrt und bis die Tage, Ciao Carsten


----------



## CassandraComplx (27. März 2007)

Moin !

Da schliesse ich mich gleich mal Hoppelcar an.
Wünsche allen eine tolle Saison und keine Kaltverformungen an Körper & Bike 

Bis dann 
Sascha


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. März 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Da schliesse ich mich gleich mal Hoppelcar an.
> Wünsche allen eine tolle Saison und keine Kaltverformungen an Körper & Bike
> ...



Kann mich da nur meinen beiden Vorrednern anschließen !
Die ersten werden sich ja wohl in Orscholz ??? !!! wieder 
sehen.
Klar du nicht Hoppelcar , aber dennoch fettes Merci für deine
eingefahrenen Punkte.

Man sieht sich ....


----------

